# Tony Grove Rainbow's



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Fished the grove the other day, caught 18 'bows in a few hours (evening). All of em were pretty small; 13" being the biggest one. Mortality was terrible, more than usual died after releasing, so we kept more than we had expected (don't worry, stayed legal with the limits and all:grin. Fun time! The place was crowded tho. These pics are 3 of the most average sized fish.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Little fishing after a day of scouting is always nice.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

kzkammo said:


> Little fishing after a day of scouting is always nice.


:biggrin1:


----------

